# Caption This



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

It's simple, just add your own caption to someone else's photo.

Or add your own photo to expand the fun.

Caption Elsa!


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

Elsa, melter of hearts.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

sillylilykitty said:


>


And if they had a ribbon for best bunny rabbit impression, I would have won that too!


----------



## drfong (May 24, 2006)

Toy 1, Elsa 0


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

sillylilykitty said:


> Elsa, melter of hearts.



"NO FAIR!! I win all these contests for you people and you STILL lock me in this cage!"

Ok, I suck at this game! 

Here's one:


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

Mdawn said:


>


Uallis: I eat dogs like you for breakfast! Eddie: No!! Please no! What did I ever do to you?!?!


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Eddie;yeah that itch right there,go easy on the slobber bro!


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Mr Pooch said:


>


Why Daddy D keeps feeding us tree limbs instead of chicken limbs I'll never understand!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Blake if I have to tell you to let go again, you will be sorry.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Curbside Prophet said:


> It's simple, just add your own caption to someone else's photo.
> 
> Or add your own photo to expand the fun.
> 
> Caption Elsa!



That was some party!!!!


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Inga said:


> Blake if I have to tell you to let go again, you will be sorry.


And you consider me agressive?,"huh" i can teach u a thing or two about intelligence!


----------



## Puppy_love_122 (Jul 20, 2007)

Mdawn said:


>


Ha! I knew it, your head does fit in my mouth.

Here's one:


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Puppy_love_122 said:


> Here's one:


This always happens when I have too much iron in my diet.


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

Inga said:


>


The new Hairy Rotter movie will be in theaters this summer!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

haha Charlie that IS funny. 
where is your picture?

alright! Because this is fun and because new pictures are not appearing, I will post another. If you are sick of seeing my pictures then you will need to post one of your own.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Inga said:


>


Good boy! Better your ball than mama's stilettos.


----------



## JenTN (Feb 21, 2008)

Curbside Prophet said:


>


Wanna catch the boquet?


----------



## JenTN (Feb 21, 2008)

Inga said:


> haha Charlie that IS funny.
> where is your picture?
> 
> alright! Because this is fun and because new pictures are not appearing, I will post another. If you are sick of seeing my pictures then you will need to post one of your own.


I shall call him...MINIME!



sillylilykitty said:


> Elsa, melter of hearts.


You're next, after the friggin ribbons.


----------



## britishbandit (Dec 11, 2006)

>


I TOLD you I was deaf in my left ear!


----------



## bluedawg (Apr 20, 2008)




----------



## cvcraven (Jun 20, 2007)

* A 3 hour tour? Sounds like fun!*


bluedawg said:


>


----------



## JenTN (Feb 21, 2008)

cvcraven said:


> * A 3 hour tour? Sounds like fun!*


*Going to Petsmart anytime soon, Ma? I sure could use a bigger bed.*


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

"Felines has no patience. We open our gifts earlier than anyone else on xmas days... what??? whad'ya mean we are not supposed to?"


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

JenTN said:


>


Ya, so my audition for Batdog didn't go so well mom!



britishbandit said:


>


You'd jump backwards too if a Frisbee attacked you!



bluedawg said:


>


Tell me about bacon island again dad! 



Mudra said:


>


Seconds after completing 10 hours of work on a to-scale sand-sculpture of the Taj Mahal...it was gone.


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

cvcraven said:


>


Rub my belly, rub my belly, rub my belly, rub my belly........


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

You talkin ta me?


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

MyCharlie said:


>


You've heard of the fainting goat. The latest designer dog...the fainting schnauzer!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Renoman said:


> HERE'S LOOKING AT YOU KID!!!


----------



## 4dogs3cats (Dec 21, 2007)




----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

[/QUOTE]


OMG, who farted?????


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

4dogs3cats said:


>


Hey! Pst, Fritz, Wake up! Something is wrong with my legs.


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

p--- ON YOU BUDDY!


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Mdawn said:


>


Tag! You're it!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

wow, I don't know what came over me. Curb you are so much nicer then I am .


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)




----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

(I have no good captions)


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

MMMMMMM Chocolate


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Kuma'sMom said:


>



I got my EYE on you.


----------



## Jaylie (Mar 5, 2007)

MyCharlie said:


>


"Good, just hold still, and you'll have a lip ring in no time."


----------



## JenTN (Feb 21, 2008)

Jaylie said:


> "Good, just hold still, and you'll have a lip ring in no time."


I seem to have left my back legs in the ocean.


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

bluedawg said:


>


OMG blue, that was perfect!!!! I actually laughed so loud that Nubs came to check on me!

I suck at captions, but here's one for everyone:


----------



## Jaylie (Mar 5, 2007)

Darkmoon said:


>


"It's stringy yet delicious at the same time!"


----------



## salask (Jul 31, 2007)

Darkmoon said:


> OMG blue, that was perfect!!!! I actually laughed so loud that Nubs came to check on me!
> 
> I suck at captions, but here's one for everyone:


Must i floss?!?!


----------



## Puppy_love_122 (Jul 20, 2007)

salask said:


>


Man! I wish I had opposable thumbs! 

Here's one!


----------



## reverend_maynard (Aug 4, 2007)

salask said:


> Must i floss?!?!


How does that cat do this?!?


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

reverend_maynard said:


> How does that cat do this?!?



Can't dad see I have a perfectly good set of ears of my own? Hmph!


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

reverend_maynard said:


>


And it's only Thursday!



Puppy_love_122 said:


>


Mom is so frugal. Seriously, how much can an agility hurdle cost?!


----------



## Bigtoven (Jun 12, 2008)

[/QUOTE]

Shadow: Time to play hop the Belle!

How's this one?


----------



## Squeeker (Dec 15, 2007)

>


It's true... you CAN'T drink 4L of milk in 20 minutes...

Here's one I took this weekend:


----------



## reverend_maynard (Aug 4, 2007)

Squeeker said:


> It's true... you CAN'T drink 4L of milk in 20 minutes...
> 
> Here's one I took this weekend:


They're heeerrrre!


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

The dogs ate my pants!!!


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

reverend_maynard said:


>


Don't I EVER get anything to eat around here??


Here's one-


----------



## reverend_maynard (Aug 4, 2007)

Sugar Daddy Otis said:


> Don't I EVER get anything to eat around here??
> 
> 
> Here's one-


[Homer Simpson voice]Mmmm, dough nuts.[/Homer Simpson voice]


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

reverend_maynard said:


>


"Blue jean baby, l.a. lady, seamstress for the band
Pretty eyed, pirate smile, you'll marry a music man
Ballerina, you must have seen her dancing in the sand
And now she's in me, always with me, tiny dancer in my hand"



Sugar Daddy Otis said:


>


Ok, so now we know. It takes one lick to get to the center of a Tootsie Roll Pop.


----------



## reverend_maynard (Aug 4, 2007)

Curbside Prophet said:


> "Blue jean baby, l.a. lady, seamstress for the band
> Pretty eyed, pirate smile, you'll marry a music man
> Ballerina, you must have seen her dancing in the sand
> And now she's in me, always with me, tiny dancer in my hand"
> ...




Awesome! Good Job.


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

Curb!! LOOOOVE that song! (The Elton John version, of course)


----------



## salask (Jul 31, 2007)

reverend_maynard said:


> [Homer Simpson voice]Mmmm, dough nuts.[/Homer Simpson voice]


I'm bringing sexy back!


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

salask said:


>


500 digital channels, and not one Lassie rerun. Ugh!


----------



## fuzzie (Jul 6, 2007)

Mdawn said:


>


Who's head fit's in your mouth now?


----------



## LuvmyRotti (Oct 26, 2007)

..._How many more computer screens need cleaning?_

Originally Posted by Sugar Daddy Otis 

Here's one-







[/quote]


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

fuzzie said:


> Who's head fit's in your mouth now?


That's hilarious!

Here's one!


----------



## Dylan_Casber (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh daum, i should have just waited until my birthday, guilt is just all up inside me, im such a bad pooch.. but mommy's gifts are always so awesome! can you expect me to wait? 









try this one


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

Ummmmmm...... What cardboard?










Superpuppy to the rescue!!!


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Well Mom, you see it's like this..........


----------

